# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Οι πρώτες μας χνουδομπαλίτσες!

## demis

Εχω καιρο να σας γραψω τι κανουν τα πουλακια μου κτλ.. Δεν ξερω πως να σας το πω γιατι ειμαι μεσα στη χαρα! Λοιπον ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη.. Θημαστε περυσι τετεια εποχη που ειχα παρει το πρωτο μου κοκατιλακι που το ειχα αλλαξει πολλα ονοματα κ τελικα του εμεινε το ΤΖΙΝΟΣ? Ε αυτο το πουλακι ηταν μωρο 3 μηνων 4 κατα κει απο πετσοπ ψιλοταλαιπορημενο το οποιο ειχε γινει αρνακι κοιμωταν μαζι μου στο κρεβατι κτλ, κ μετα κατα απριλιο αν θημαμαι καλα ειχε αρχισει να ζηταει θυλικια, πηγα κ εγω κ του βρηκα μια θυλικια ενηλικη 2 χρονων γκρι η οποια κι αυτη ητανξ μονη της για πολλους μηνες κ ειχε μελαγχωλησει γιατι ηθελε παρεα. Τελος παντων μετα απο καραντινα την εβαλα μαζι του κ την ιδια ευδομαδα Μαιο μηνα αρχισαν να ζευγαρωνουν κανονικα! κ μετα γινοταν ολο κ πιο συχνα 3 φορες κ παραπανω αλλα ηταν ζεστη  δν τα αφησα να γεννησουν ετσι κ αλλιως ομελετα θα γινοταν. τα αφησα λοιπον κ αυτα παλι ολο το καλοκαιρι μεσα με τοσο καψωνα κ χωρις φωλια παλι ζευγαρωνανε σχεδον καθε μερα! Εγω τα εδινα φρουτα λαχανικα χορτα γλυστριδες (αυγο σταματησα να τα δινω τον Μαιο) κ περιμενα τη στιγμη που θα ερθει ο σεπτεμβριος ηρθε λοιπον κ αριχσα τις ροετοιμασιες δυναμικα κ αυγο κ ολα. Τελη σεπτεμβριου εβαλα φωλια κ 7 οκτωβριου γεννησε το πρωτο!!! συνολικα εκανε 4 αλλα το τεταρτο με το που το γεννησε μαλλον καταλαθως το πατησε κ δημιουργηθηκε ραγισμα κ δεν αναπτυχθηκε! τα αλλα 3 ενσπορα αλλα ταλαιπωρθηκα με την υγρασια κ βαζω συνεχεια πετσετες βρεγμενες πανω στη φωλια γιατι εδω δεν βρεχει κ αγχωθηκα πολυ! Σημερα πριν απο λιγο το πρωτο αυγουλακι εσκασε κ βγηκε ενα ζυμαρακι απο μεσα.. Α ξεχασα να πω πως απο χθες φωναζε σαν τρελο μεσα στο αυγο που ηταν! ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος, δεν μπορω να το πιστευσω κ εχω πολυ αγχος! τους εβαλα βραστο αυγο γ να φανε κ να ταισουν το μικρο! ο πατερας το ζεσταινει! εβγαλα μια φωτο αλλα θα τη βαλω μετα γιατι τωρα απ τη χαρα μου δεν μπορω!!!!!!! :Jumping0011:  :winky:  :winky:

----------


## demis

Ξεχασα να πω πως με το που μπηκε ο Σεπτεμβρης μεχρι να γεννησουν το αυγο καναε 7 φορες την ημερα σεξ για εναν ολοκληρο μηνα δηλαδη καθε μερα κ σε συγκεκριμενες ωρες!

----------


## jk21

Να εχεις επαρκες αυγο ή αυγοτροφη καθε μερα και αν γινεται να το αλλαζεις στη μιση μερα .επαρκες μιγμα σπορων  ,αλλαγη νερου καθε μερα και οσο μπορεις να εχουν ησυχια και ενοχληση μονο οταν πρεπει να κανεις τα παραπανω ! χαλαρα και ολα θα πανε καλα

----------


## demis

Σε ευχαριστω!! αυγο τους εβαλα πριν μια ωρα κ ηδη εχει μεινει  πολυ λιγο.. Μου εμεινε αλλο μισο στο ψυγειο θα το βαλω το μεσημερι η απογευμακι! ευτυχως με την ενοχληση δεν εχουν κ θεμα γιατι τα εχω μεσα στο δωματιο μου το οποι πηγαινω μονο για υπνο η παρουσια μου δν τα ενοχλει  κ να παω να ανοιξω την πορτα του κλουβιου για φαι αλλαγμα χαρτιου κτλ αυτα δεν βγαινουν.. αυτο γιν εται απο τοτε που γεννησαν το αυγο οχι τωρα! τρωνε σαν τρελα αλλα ακομα δεν το ταισανε!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ταισουν την πρωτη μερα γιατι εχουν φαι μεσα στο αυγο

----------


## demis

φωτογραφιες! το ετυχισμενο ζευγος, το πρωτο μας αυγο κ στη συνεχεια τα υπολοιπα αυγα με το μικρακι!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Giwrgos13

Να σου ζησουν ολα!! Κανε οτι σου ειπαι Ο Δημητρρης (jk21) και θα εισαι μια χαρα!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως τα δεχτηκες!!! Θεμιστοκλη δεν θελει ανχος! οι γονεις ξερουν τι να κανουν!! εσυ να τους εχεις παντα τροφη, αυγοτροφη και φρεσκο νερακι και ολα θα πανε μια χαρα. με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!

----------


## mariakappa

ευχομαι ολοψυχα να τα χαιρεσε παντα με υγεια.χαιρομαι με τα νεα σας.

----------


## demis

ΧΑΧΑχα ναι ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια!! ΡΕ παιδια εχω κανει αλλες γεννες με καναρινια εριστερια  κ παλι τωρα εχω τρελαθει φανατστητε να μην ειχα ουτε αυτη τη νεμποιρια πως θα ημουν χαχαχα! Περα απο αυτα το αγχος δεν το περναω στα πουλια!κ ευτυχως ο πατερας δεν με φοβαται γιατι τον ειχα κανει αρνακι καποτε αλλα απο τοτε που μπηκε φωλια κ γυναικα  εχει γινει λιονταρι ομως ξερει πως δεν θα τον κανω κακο απλα ειμαι σιγουρος πως το κανει αυτο για να μου δειξει πως νιαζεται γι αυτα και τα προσεχει!! εγω νομιζω πως ακομη ειναι μωρο κ δν ξερει απο αυτα! αλλα ειναι υποδειγμα!

----------


## vicky_ath

Να σου ζήσουν Θέμη! Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!!!

----------


## demis

Να ρωτησω επισεις και για την υγρασια οπως ειπα και πριν βαζω μια καλη χοντρη βρεγμανη πετσετα πανω στο κλουβι  εδω κ 10 μερες! Απο ο,τι φενεται εκανε καλη δουλεια γιατι το πρωι που ξυπνησα κατα τις 9 παρα ακουγα το μικρο μεσα στον υπνο μου κ ειδα οταν ξυπνισα στις 9 παρα το μικρο δεν ειχε βγει αλλα τσιριζε μεσα στο αυγο, φενοταν ενα πρηξημο στο αυγο  αλλα οχι ραγισμα.. Και 10 παρα που ακουσα τον αρσενικο να σφυρα κ βλεπω το μικρο ειχε βγει ηδη ειχε στεγνωσει κτλ δηλαδη σε λιγοτερο απο μια ωρα τα εκανε ολα αυτα οποτε παιζει να εκανε καλη δουλεια η υγρασια που δημιουργησα! Το θεμα ειναι να συνεχισω να βρεχω την πετσετα κ για τα αλλα? η μηπως μπορει να παθει κατι το μωρο απ την υγρασια? Το δευτερο αυγο ειναι 18 ημερων εχει πρηξημο κ μαλλον κλωτσαει το μικρο παιζει αυριο  το πολυ μεθαυριο να σκασει.

----------


## Athina

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά Θέμη.Περιμένουμε πολλές πολλές φώτο από το μικούτσικα κοκατιλάκια (όταν γεννηθούν και τα υπόλοιπα) !!!
Σχετικά με την υγρασία δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω εγώ  :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## demis

Το μικρο ταιστηκεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεε!!!! Ημουν στο χωλ και ακουω μεσα απο το δωματιο το μικρο κ κρυφοκοιτακσα απο τη πορτα κ ειδα τη θυλικια κ τον αρσενικο μεσα και το μικρο  να κανει τον γνωστο ηχο που κανουν οταν τιαζωνται!! τον γνωριζω γιατι εχω δει πολλα βιντεο με ζουζουνακια! ΒΡε παιδια ενα κομματακι απο βαμβακι πως ειναι δυνατων να εχει τοσο δυνατη φωνουλαααα? χαχα δεν το ηξερα νομιζα οτι τοσο μικρο δεν θα ακουγεται σχεδον καθολου κ αυτο ακουγεται πολυ δυνατα οταν φωναζει μωρε!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ετσι κανουν ολοι οι νεοσσοι!!  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Θέμη για την υγρασία νομίζω πως η πετσέτα δε σου χρειάζεται καθόλου αυτή τη στιγμή...  η εποχή θεωρώ ότι ενδεικνυται για τα επίπεδα υγρασίας της...

----------


## marlene

*Με το καλό κ τα υπόλοιπα, Θεμη...!!!! 

(εγώ για καλό κ για κακό την πετσετούλα θα την κρατούσα.. Ούτως ή άλλως σε μία εβδομάδα το πολύ θα έχουνε βγει όλα τα μικρούλια...!!! )*

----------


## demis

Την πετσετουλα την εβαλα γιατι εδω εχουμε αυξημενες θερμοκρασιες στην ξανθη και πολυ ηλιο δν βρεχει καθολου, γι αυτο την εβαλα για καλο και για κακο γιατι  καμια φορα δε ξερεις τι γινεται!

----------


## demis

Παιδια αρχισε και το αλλο αυγο να φωναζει δυνατα! ΕΧω τρελαθει δε βλεπεται με το που γινει κατι αμεσως το γραφω χαχαχα

----------


## mai_tai

Μπραβο θεμη-να τα χερεσαι τα μικρουλια σου κ ναναι παντα υγιεις! :Jumping0011:

----------


## demis

Uploaded with ImageShack.us  ftou ftou ftou

----------


## mariakappa

βγηκε και το δευτερο ή λαθος βλεπω?

----------


## Giwrgos13

> βγηκε και το δευτερο ή λαθος βλεπω?


Το ιδιο ειναι αλλα , αλλη φωτο..

----------


## demis

Ναι το ενα ειναι αλλα μαλλον το θηριο μου κανει για δυο χαχαχ! εβελπιστω αυριο να βγει κ το δευτερο τσιριζει δυνατα (Μεσα απο το αυγο) παντως οπως τσιριζε κ αυτος ο μικρουλης εχθες!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ετοιμασου και για αλλο μικρο!!0χα0αχα0χα00

----------


## demis

Καλημερα παιδια! Πιστευω πως ολα πανε καλα με το μικρο και σημερα!! ολο το πρωι καθε μια ωρα ακουω το μικρο να κανει τον ηχο του ταισματος για αρκετη ωρα ενω ειναι μεσα και οι δυο οι γονεις! Τσακιζουν βραστο αυγο και μετα μπαινουν μεσα στη φωλια!! Το αυγουλακι απο στιγμη σε στιγμη θα σκασει μεχρι αυριο το πρωι σιγουρα.. Εχει σχηματιστει ενα μικρο ραγισμα και συνεχιζει κ φωναζει κ σπρωχνει!! Σημερα ειναι 19 ημερων το δευτερο αυγο, κ το χνουδομπαλακι το πρωτο στις 20 μερες βγηκε!! και η θυλικια κλωσσουσε κανονικα απο το πρωτο!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Αντε με το καλο!

----------


## demis

Τελεια το μικρο το φροντιζουν πολυ καλα και το ταιζουν αρκετα!!! Αντε αυριο κλινει κ το δευτερο αυγουλακι 20 μερες με το καλο να βγει κ αυτο ανυπομονω περιμενω να βγει για να βαλω και φωτο με τα δυο χνουδακια επιτελους!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Περιμενουμε φωτο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Θεμη!!!! να σου ζησουν και ευχομαι να βγουν ολα τα αυγα.... εχε αυγο βραστο αφου τους αρεσει και μην φοβασαι τιποτα!!!

----------


## demis

ηρθε και το δευτερο το οποι καλα καλα δεν στεγωνσε και το εχουν ταισει κι ολας  η κοιλιτσα του φενεται πολυ φουσκωμενη μπηκε ο Τζινος μεσα στο σκοταδια το ταισε και βγηκε γι αυτο κι ολας ειδα και οτι βγηκε και το δευτερο γιατι μολις γυρισα ηταν εξω! θα βγει και το τριτο λογικα αφου ειναι ενσπορο  αυριο θα αρχιζει να φωναζει κ αυτο αν ολα πανε καλα! το τεταρτο δυστυχως δε θα βγει αφου υπηρχε ενα μικρο ραγισματακι απο την αρχη ομως λεω να το αφησω μεσα στη φωλια μεχρι να βγει και το τριτο για να εχει να στερεωνει το κεφαλακι του αφου θα ειναι κ το μικροτερο!! Εχω και φωτο οι οποιες ερχονταιιι

----------


## lagreco69

Θα γεμισεις φωνουλες!!!!!!! Θεμιστοκλη με το καλο!!!! και το τριτο!! δεν καταλαβα ομως, το ραγισμενο ειναι ενσπορο? 
ειναι μεγαλο το ραγισμα?

----------


## demis

> Θα γεμισεις φωνουλες!!!!!!! Θεμιστοκλη με το καλο!!!! και το τριτο!! δεν καταλαβα ομως, το ραγισμενο ειναι ενσπορο? 
> ειναι μεγαλο το ραγισμα?


 Θα σου εξηγησω αμεσως λοιπον οσο ειχε τρια αυγα ηταν μια χαρα αλλα οταν εκανε το τεταρτο το οποιο το εκανε μεσημερι την επομμενη μερα μετα το τριτο λογικα καταλαθος το πατησε  η μηπως επεσε αγαρμπα δν ξερω παντως με το που ειδα οτι ειχε το τεταρτο αυγο ειδα στη φωλια ας πουμε 4 αυγα το οποιο το ενα ειχε ενα μικρο ραγισματακι  στον κωλο του αυγου! μικρο και διακριτικο βεβαια χωρις να φενεται ιδιετερα αλλα μαλλον εκανε τη δουλεια του πηρε αερα και δεν αναπτυχηθηκε ευτυχως αυτο εγινε απ την αρχη και δν εγινε οταν το εμβρυο αρχιζε αν αναπτυζεται, μπορει να ηταν και ασπορο παντως εχει μονο κροκο δν εχει σχηματιστει τιποτα μεσα του. το λεω γιατι το εχω κανει οωσκοπιση αρκιετες φορες το συγκεκριμενο..

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν εχει περασει αερας, σιγουρα εχουν περασει και βακτηρια! πεταξε το, δεν εχει νοημα να ειναι μεσα στην φωλια! φοβαμαι μην σπασει τωρα που ειναι μεσα και οι νεοσσοι.

----------


## demis

ααα λες ε? Αμα ειναι αυριο το πρωι θα το πεταξω Το κρατησ κι ολας γιατι λεω μηπως αμα το πεταξω απο την αρχη κανει κ αλλο γιατι εχω διαβασει εδω στο φορουμ πως στα κοκατιλ αμα βλεπουν οτι μειωνεται εστω ενα αυγο κανουν αλλο για να το ανανεωσουν.. τωρα ομως ενταξει δν υπαρχει περιπττωση να μου γεννισει Θα το πεταξω γιατι φαντασου να σπασει σιγουρα θα βλαψει τα μικρα! Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο.

----------


## demis

Uploaded with ImageShack.us μια φωτο προς το παρων με τα δυο μωρακια και με τη μαμα -λιονταρινα  Ντονα! Και πλεον που αυξηθηκαν οι μπαλιτσες θα γινω πιο διακριτικος μαζι τους μεχρι να  παρουν φορα και να συνηδειτοποιησουν κ αυτα τι συμβαινει κ μετα θα βγαλω κι αλλες φωτο!

----------


## daras

να σου ζησουν Θεμη!!! υπεροχες στιγμες!!!

----------


## demis

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
Bγηκε και το τριτο!!!!!
Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us Το δευτερο μωρπ 
και το πρωτο!
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχες!!!!!!! χνουδωτες μπαλιτσες!!!!! Θεμιστοκλη να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## kirkal

να σου ζήσουν φίλε Θέμη..με το καλό να τα δεις και στο κλαρί πανεμορφα είναι

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω παιδια ανυπομωνω να αρχιζουν να βγαζουν φτερακια να δω τι χρωματα θα βγουν  η θυλικια εχει γονιιδιο περλ και pied και ο μπαμπας εχει κ αυτος γονιδιο περλ οποτε θα δουμε!! και γκρι να βγουνε οπως οι γονεις κουκλακια θα ειναι παντως!

----------


## ninos

πολύ όμορφα Θέμη... Καταλαβαίνουμε απόλυτα την χαρά σου  :Happy:

----------


## Sandra

Κουκλάκια πανέμορφα να σου ζήσουν...!!!!  :Angel09:

----------


## vicky_ath

> η θυλικια εχει γονιιδιο περλ και pied και ο μπαμπας εχει κ αυτος γονιδιο περλ οποτε θα δουμε!!


Θέμη ένα θηλυκό πουλάκι δεν μπορεί να είναι φορέας pearl...
Εσύ πως ξέρεις τι γονίδια φέρουν τα πουλάκια σου? Γνωρίζεις τους γονείς τους?

----------


## demis

Nαι εχεις δυκιο μπερδευτικα απ το θυλικο δεν ξερω τους γονεις του, αλλα ξερω οτι εχει και pied γιατι εχει ενα σημμαδακι κιτρινο στο κεφαλι της πισω απο το τσουλουφι μια πινελια κιτρινη! Και στις φτερουγες τις εκει δυο τρια πουπουλακια κατα κιτρινα! Για το αρσενικο oταν ειχα παει να το παρω ηταν αυτο και ενα αλλο περλ τσιναμον μικρουλι κ αυτο σαν το δικο μου και μου ειχανε πει οτι ειναι αδερφια κι ετσι υπεθεσα οτι αν ειναι αδερφια ισως μου βγαλει το αρσενικο στο μελλον κανενα περλακι  αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι λογια του αερα απ τη στιγμη που δεν εχω δει τους γονεις τους δν μπορω να ξερω με σιγουρια κτλ.

----------


## demis

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/0303j.jpg/

----------


## demis

Παιδια εχω μερες να σας πω τα νεα μας! Ολα πανε κατευχην, οι γονεις ειναι υπεροχοι και τα ταιζουν παααρα πολυ καλα τα μωρα ειναι το πρωτο 12, το δευτερο 11 και το τριτο 10 ημερων και ειναι πανεμορφα! τα βγαζω και τα χαιδευω και αν και περιεργο φενεται απο τωρα να απολαμβανουν τα χαδια ιδικα το πρωτο σημερα το αφησα πανω στο τραπεζι και ειχα το χερι μου διπλα του κ σιγα σιγα λιγο ατσουμπαλα βεβεαι ηρθε αρκετες φορες πανω στο χετρι μου μπουσουλωντας χαχαχα ειμαι πολυ ευτυχισμενος! Καθε φορα που τα εχω πανω μου νομιζω πως ειναι ονειρο!  Οι δυο πρωτες φωτο ειναι απο το πρωτο και οι αλλες δυο απο το τριτο! Το δευτερο ακομα δεν το εχω βγαλει  εξω σημερα οποτε το αδικησα αλλα θα βαλω καποια στιγμη κ πολλες απο αυτο!  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι γλυκα μωρακια! να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Τι όμορφα χνουδωτά κουκλάκια είναι αυτά? Να σου ζήσουν φτου φτου φτου.

----------


## geog87

πανεμορφα!!!να σου ζησουν Θεμιστοκλη!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Κουκλάκια μου όμορφα!!!! Υπέροχα είναι, Να τα χαίρεσαι, Θέμη!!!   

Απλά όχι πολύ ώρα έξω εεε... Μην παγώσουν τα μικράκια... Άσε που ζηλεύουμε....   *

----------


## demis

xaxaxa  ε ενταξει βρε δν τα αφηνω πολυ ωρα εξω 5 λεπτα το καθενα  αλλλωστε και οι γονεις πλεον τα αφηνουν λιγο μονα τους στη φωλια

----------


## mitsman

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ Θεμη!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!

----------


## Athina

Να τα χαίρεσαι Θέμη,μεγάλες φάτσες!!!

----------


## demis

Αυτο εδω ειναι το καμαρι μου μας βγηκε περλακι κ πανεμορφο!! Η μικρη Ζιλκα!! 



................ και τα υπολοιπα δυο ειναι γκριζακια! εχουν μεγαλωσει αρκετα κ ειναι απιστευτα πουλακια









Με βαση τη μεταλλαξη μπορουμε να μαθουμε αν το περλακι ειναι θυλικο? οι γονεις ειναι νορμαλ γκρι και η μανα ειναι φορεας pied αν το λεω σωστα!

----------


## vicky_ath

Θέμη πανέμορφα!!!!!!!!!!!!

Το περλάκι 100% θηλυκό!

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω!!! κορισακι?? τελεεια!!

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ

πανέμορφα είναι. grats  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Ποτε!!!! μεγαλωσαν τοσο!!!!!! φτου φτου φτου!!!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! ειναι πανεμορφα!!!! Θεμιστοκλη σου μεγαλωσα και τις φωτογραφιες τους, για να τις χαιρομαστε καλυτερα.

----------


## demis

Ναι μεγαλωσαν πολυ γρηγορα σαν χθες θημαμαι την οωσκοπιση στο πρωτο αυγο και ειχα δει τις φλεβιτσες!!! Μιλαμε ειναι απιστευτα μουτρακια και τα τρια

----------


## mariakappa

πανεμορφες ειναι.να τις χαιρεσε παντα με υγεια.ευχομαι να βρουν τους καλυτερους γονεις.

----------


## Athina

Αχχ και γω θέλωωωω...!!!
Το περλάκι είναι κουκλί,όχι ότι τα άλλα πάνε πίσω!

----------


## demis

Το περαλκι θα κρατησω αλλα κ τα γκριζακια ειναι απιστευτα το περλακι ειναι αναισθητιο μονο χαδια απολαμβανει, τα αλλα δυο ειναι πολυ διαβολακια! Το θεμα ειναι οτι επειδη εχω ηδη δυο γκρι κοκατιλ το ζευγαρι μου και παντα το ονειρο μου ειναι ενα περλ αλλα δε βρηκα να αγορασω οποτε θα το κρατησω. Σκεφτομουν να κρατησω δυο αλλα μετα αποφασισα να κρατησω ενα απο τη πρωτη γεννα και ενα απο τη δευτερη  οταν υπαρξει.

----------


## ΒασιληςΠρ

τελεια ειναι!!

----------


## demis

Aυτη εδω ειναι η μικρη Λυδια ειναι το τελικο μας ονομα το ελπιζω δηλαδη! Δεν ξερω νιωθω αρκετα τυχερος καθως τετειο κοκατιλακι ηθελα παντα τωρα θελω στο μελλον οταν με το καλο της βρω γαμπρο να ειναι ενας pied κοκατιλος τα θεωρω ακαταμαχητα σαν αρσενικα! Για τα δυο γκριζακια ειμαι περηφανος μακαρι να μπορουσα να κρατησω και ενα γκριζακι ακομα, αλλα συγκρατηθηκα και λεω καλυτερα στην επομμενη γεννα γιατι αμα ειναι να κρατησω απο την πρωτη  γεννα καηκαμε χαχαχαχα! Ειναι που μενω και με τους δικους μου οποτε πρεπει να προσπειουμε οτι δεν θελω πολλα πουλια απλα ρε παιδι μου τυχαινει και αυξανονται οχι οτι το επιχηρω! και παντα οταν ειναι να παρω ταιρι σε καποιο πουλι παντα λεω οτι το πουλι ειναι σε  ασχημα ψυχολογικη κατασταση και θελει παρεα τι να κανω κι εγω να το αφησω να πεθανει απο μοναξια κριμα δεν ειναι? χαχα Τελος παντων η μικρη Λυδια ειναι το τριτο μωρο και τρωει πιο πολυ απο ολους αφου το μεχημερι συνηθως την παιρνω μαζι μου στο σαλονι για παιχνιδια γιατι ενω ειναι φουλ σκασμενη τρωει κι αλλο οποτε την παιρνω μαζι μου για να φανε και τα αλλα δυο κατι παραπανω!  απο τριτη ξεκινανε με τη σειρα και τα τρια να κλινουν μηνα, το δευτερο αρχισε απο χθες και βγαινει απο τη φωλια καταληγει στο πατωμα,  χωρις να χτυπησει ευτυχως, και τα τρια κανουν πως τρωνε κεχρι ξερετε οταν ειναι νυστηικα και τα βγαζω εξω τους δινω κανενα σπορακι να αρχιζουν  να μαθαινουν πως αυτο ειναι φαγητο και ειναι πολυ θετικα α και επισεις δαγγωνουν μερικα παιχνιδακια οταν τους τα προσφερω στο χερι μου.

----------


## lagreco69

Θεμιστοκλη ειναι πανεμορφη!!!! φτου φτου φτου!!!!!!! να την χαιρεσαι!!!!!

----------


## Athina

Τι ωραίο όνομα που έχει η κούκλα!Να την χαίρεσαι!

----------


## vicky_ath

ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ!!! 
Είναι μια ζωγραφιά Θέμη!

Θέλω όταν μπορέσεις να βγάλεις μια πιο καθαρή φωτογραφία μόνο την πλάτη της μικρής σου.. μου φαίνεται πως το σχέδιο των περλών της είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερο...

----------


## demis

χθες ενω εβαγαζα φωτο ετοιμαζωμουν να γβαλω και την πλατουλα της να σας τη δειξω αλλα λεω εε μωρε μη με πουνε και αποτρελαμενο χαχαχαχα! κι εγω εω παθει πλακα με την πλατουλα της παρολου που δεν ξερω και παρα πολλα απο χρωματα αλλα ειναι για φιλακια κανονικα!!! Θα βγαλω φωτο και θα την εναβσω να τη δειτε!

----------


## demis

οριστε αλλες δυο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Panosfx

Κουκλακια ειναι τα μικρα σου!
Μπραβο και σε ευχαριστουμε που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας!

----------


## demis

Τα μικρα εχουν μεγαλωσει αρκετα ειναι ενος μηνα εκτος απο τη Λυδια μου που θα γινει σε δυο μερες! Εχουνε βγει απο τη φωλια και τα τρια εχουν γινει κανονικα πουλια  και τα ταιζουν οι γονεις κανονικα τωρα που ειναι εξω απο τη φωλια. Χθες κοιμηθηκαν και τα τρια εξω αλλα σημερα ενω παλι και τα τρια ηταν εξω και κοιμωντουσαν μετα σε καποια φαση μπηκαν τα δυο μεσα στη φωλια και κοιμουντε εκει! Σκεφτομαι να τη βγαλω τη φωλια παρολου που θελω να ξαναγεννησουν αλλα δε θελω  τωρα καπακι θα προτιμουσα να ξαναγενισουν την ανοιξη η ακομα καλυτερα του χρονου,  να ηρεμισουν και τα πουλια να ξεκουραστουν και αυτα  αλλα να ξεκουραστω κι εγω καθως ολο αυτο το εζησα μαζι τους γιατι τα εχω στο δωματιο μου! Ηταν η πρωτη τους γεννα και τα πανε παρα πολυ καλα και δε φενεται οτι κανανε και μεγαλωσανε τρια μικρα! Ειναι αρκετα δραστηρια και καθολου κατακοπα δηλαδη οπως ηταν και  πριν γεννησουν. Αμα δε τα προλαβω και δω οτι ζευγαρωνουν παλι και δεν εχω βγαλει τη φωλια ενταξει θα τα αφησω  Αλλα αν τα προλαβω θα τη βγαλω σε κανα δυο ευδομαδες. Εσας ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας το θεωρειτε καταπιεση να τους βγαλω τη φωλια ενω φενονται δυνατα να ξαναγεννησουν για δευτερη φορα καπακι? Προς το παρων δεν μου εδειξαν τιποτα απλα η θυλικια σηκωνει συνεχεια την ουρα προς τα πανω ο αρσενικος στον  κοσμο του προς το παρων  απλα ρωταω για να ξερω τι θα κανω οταν ερθει η ωρα.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλυτερα να τα αφησεις να ξεκουραστουν!! ενα μηνα, μειωσε και το φως στο δωματιο να πηγαινουν νωριτερα να κουρνιαζουν.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω θα τα έβαζα στο καπακι και την δευτερη!!!
Αν κουραζόντουσαν ετσι με απλα με 3 νεοσσους τοτε κλαιετα!

----------


## Ρία

αααχχ θέμηηηηη!! ζηλεύουμε!! πολύ όμορφα τα πουλάκια!! να τα χαίρεσαι κ σου εύχομαι να πολλαπλασιαστούν!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ πιστεύω πως αν ήταν να κάνουν δεύτερη γέννα στο καπάκι θα είχαν ξεκινήσει ήδη τουλάχιστον να ζευγαρώνουν, μη σου πω θα είχαν και αυγά τώρα!
Τα δικά μου είχαν ξεκινήσει να γεννάνε αυγά πριν καν κλείσουν 1 μήνα ζωής τα πρώτα μωρά!

Οπότε αφήνεις τη φωλιά και αν θελήσουν να πάνε σε δεύτερη γέννα καλώς! Εφόσον μιλάμε για εσωτερική εκτροφή δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με θερμοκρασίες, φως κτλ, άρα όποτε και να αποφασίσουν να γεννήσουν θα είναι οκ!

----------


## demis

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις κι εγω ετσι σκεφτομαι το φως ενταξει δεν ειναι και τοσο οσο ηταν τον οκτωβριο στο δωματιο και αρχιζει απο τις 5 να σκοτεινιαζει  ισως γι αυτο καταφεραν να μην γεννησουν παλι μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## panaisompatsos

πω πωωω πως μεγαλώσανε, να τα χαίρεσαι.
Οσο για δεύτερη γεννα νομιζω να τα αφήσεις να πάνε, όπως είπε και ο Δημή πιο πάνω αμα με μια γέννα κουράζοντουσαν τοτε άστα να πάνε.
Τωρα, τωρα να τα αφήσεις που έχουν ήδη τραφεί πολύ καλά.
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις και να μήν κάνουνε ζημια στα αυγα τα υπόλοιπα μικρα μεχρι να απογαλακτιστούν.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## demis

Ναι καλα αυτα που λετε αλλα αγχωνωμαι πολυ που θα τα δωσω μετα.  Τα δυο μικρα απο αυτη τη γεννα θα πανε στο σπιτι τους σε λιγο καιρο, αλλα στη δευτερη γεννα τι θα γινει? Παντως αμα θελουν κι αυτα να ξανα γεννησουν ειμαι κι εγω μαζι τους

----------


## demis

Εχουμε νεα απο την οικογενεια!! Σημερα γεννησαμε παλι το πρωτο μας αυγο, εν το μεταξυ εχουν αργησει πολυ, ενω αρχισαν να ζευγαρωνουν απο τοτε που τα πρωτα μικρα ηταν ουτε ενα μηνων γαννησανε τωρα το πρωτο αυγο που τα μικρα ειναι 2μιση μηνων τα οποια τα χωρισα απο τους γονειςαπο 2 μηνων! Αυτο για μενα ειναι πολυ καλο γιατι δεν βιαζωνται και ξερουν τι κανουν! καλα το ζευγαρωμα θα υπαρχει παντα απο ο,τι βλεπω. Απο περυσι την ανοιξη που τα εβαλα μαζι  δεν σταματανε να ζευγαρωνουν, ζευγαρωνουν παντως καιρου και χωρις να υπαρχει φωλια 3 και 5 μεχρι και 7 φορες τη μερα καμια φορα φορες τη μερα ! Το κανουν απο ευχαριστηση πιο πολυ πιστευω χαχαχα

----------


## demis

Kαλησπερα σας παιδια  σημερα μετα απο τοσο καιρο ξανα εγινα κι εγω παππους! Τα κοκατιλακια μου ειχαν κανει 4 αυγα κι αυτη τη φορα το τεταρτο δεν το ραγισανε.. Αλλα το κουτσουλησανε κι ετσι παλι δεν θα εχουμε και τεταρτο μωρακι! Παντως εχουμε 3 γονιμα αυγα εκ των οποιων τα δυο βγηκανε χθες τα χαραματα! Ναι βγηκανε μαζι και τα δυο τα χαραματα ενω το πρωτο ειχε διαφορα δυο μερες απο το δευτερο, κι ετσι εγω τα λεω διδυμακια! Τα εχω στο δωματιο μου(φυσικα φροντιζω για την καθαριοτητα τους και δεν εχω προβλημα οπως και την πρωτη γεννα. Και ακουσα στα χαραματα το πρωτο τσιου τσιου, Το πρωι ανοιγω τη φωλια βλεπω το τσοφλι πεταμενο κατω λεω τελεια βγηκε το μικρουλιιι! Και σηκωνεται ο αρσενικος και βλεπω δυο μπομπιρες αντι για ενα και το τσοφλι σχεδον το σκεπαζε ο αρσενικος γι αυτο δεν το ειχα δει. Εχω παθει πλακα αλλα να δω στο μελλον που θα τα δωσω κι αυτα θα τα κρατησω ολα μου φενεται!  το τριτο αυγο ραγισε και αυτο και φωναζει το μικρουλι,    

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## cute

τι πανέμορφες χνουδομπαλοτσες είναι αυτεςς!!!!να τις χαίρεσαι και ςυχομαι να είναι γερά και δυνατά!!! :Happy:

----------


## CyberPanos

Πολυ ευχαριστα νεα Θεμη Συγχαρητηρια,τα δικα μας ακομα να σκασουν παροτι ειναι πανω απο 22 μερες ολα τωρα πια....(και απο τι εδειξε η οωοσκοπηση ειναι υγιεστατα) οπως καταλαβαινεις σε ζηλευω απιστευτα!  :winky:

----------


## Sophie

Να τα χαίρεσαι! (αν και λίγο αργοπορημένα βέβαια αλλά υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!!!!) Τελικά μοιάζουν όντως με χνουδομπαλίτσες!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Kαλησπερα σας παιδια  σημερα μετα απο τοσο καιρο ξανα εγινα κι εγω παππους! Τα κοκατιλακια μου ειχαν κανει 4 αυγα κι αυτη τη φορα το τεταρτο δεν το ραγισανε.. Αλλα το κουτσουλησανε κι ετσι παλι δεν θα εχουμε και τεταρτο μωρακι! Παντως εχουμε 3 γονιμα αυγα εκ των οποιων τα δυο βγηκανε χθες τα χαραματα! Ναι βγηκανε μαζι και τα δυο τα χαραματα ενω το πρωτο ειχε διαφορα δυο μερες απο το δευτερο, κι ετσι εγω τα λεω διδυμακια! Τα εχω στο δωματιο μου(φυσικα φροντιζω για την καθαριοτητα τους και δεν εχω προβλημα οπως και την πρωτη γεννα. Και ακουσα στα χαραματα το πρωτο τσιου τσιου, Το πρωι ανοιγω τη φωλια βλεπω το τσοφλι πεταμενο κατω λεω τελεια βγηκε το μικρουλιιι! Και σηκωνεται ο αρσενικος και βλεπω δυο μπομπιρες αντι για ενα και το τσοφλι σχεδον το σκεπαζε ο αρσενικος γι αυτο δεν το ειχα δει. Εχω παθει πλακα αλλα να δω στο μελλον που θα τα δωσω κι αυτα θα τα κρατησω ολα μου φενεται!  το τριτο αυγο ραγισε και αυτο και φωναζει το μικρουλι,




Αυτά τα κούτσικα.. είναι κοκατιλάκια;;; χαχαχαχαχαχα μωρούυυυυυλια μουυυυυυυ    να ζήσουν τα μικρούλιαααα


(υγ. μώρε πες εσύ ότι δίνεις.. κι όλο και κάποιοι (γκουχχχχχχχχχχ) θα βρεθούν) χαχαχχαα

----------

